# Horns and crossover slopes



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Are 24db slopes just needed for horn installs or just suggested? 

I know Eric suggested that when I messaged him a while ago about using a pair of his Pro Horns, but was just curious.....I have a Clarion CZ702 that I have enjoyed for a while, but only has 12db slopes on the crossover points at the most....I also have a Alpine 9835 that has more options as far as crossover points, but I lose the modern advantage of having USB as well as full Ipod controls (right now using the Aux input on the Alpine)

Thought about just selling them both and getting a Pioneer 80PRS, but I do like the Alpine though.....

Just mapping out somethings and would like some input thanks!


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

I happen to have an 80PRS BNIB if you decide you want to buy one...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/163707-pioneer-80-prs-arc-audio-ps8.html

This is not used. Never been out of box. Box never opened. It is NEW!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

24dB slopes are not required for great results, they just provide even greater results typically.

In a car where we have un equal path lengths the less driver interaction or overlap the better. 

Also it helps with improving dsiplacement limited power handling even on a compression driver allowing you to cross the HLCD over lower without causing them to get forward or harsh.

Eric


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

rockin said:


> I happen to have an 80PRS BNIB if you decide you want to buy one...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/163707-pioneer-80-prs-arc-audio-ps8.html
> 
> This is not used. Never been out of box. Box never opened. It is NEW!



Thanks man ill def keep that in mind, great price too 





Eric Stevens said:


> 24dB slopes are not required for great results, they just provide even greater results typically.
> 
> In a car where we have un equal path lengths the less driver interaction or overlap the better.
> 
> ...



Got you Eric and as I look into it more it makes since....would also need those steeper 24db slopes on the pro audio midbass drivers to allow them to be crossed over in the 80hz to 100hz range and be safe, I know that from the experience ive had with them before running active.

You are the man, thanks again for the great advice


----------

